# Introducing myself



## daylily (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello

I am a surrogate for a close friend who has had a hystorectomy due to cancer   I had very irregular periods so my Dr has put me on 50mg of Clomid and we have just finished our inseminations  

Please wish us luck

Lily


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Good luck... 




Mel x


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lily - Good luck, my friend who is our surrogate did home insems last weekend so I am patiently waiting  () for next week to see if it has worked.  

Keeping everything crossed for you -       

Schmoo x


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Lily

Good luck to you all - fingers crossed.

Hayley x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Ooooooooooooooooh how exciting !  Good luck to you all


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Good Luck Lily  and Good Luck Schmoo!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Good Luck to both of you, may your dreams come true, very very soon  

Love Jo
x x x


----------

